# Question for those that breed hinnies???



## Erica (Apr 9, 2004)

Any secrets or such to get a hinny. Is it just the plain fact that only some stallion will breed a jenny? Or are there tricks of the trade to getting it done. I have had my two jennies in the same field as a bunch of mares and a stallion for a couple years, well of course the donkeys cycle and really try to flirt with him, but for over 2 yrs I have never seen him mess with them at all and the other day he actually mounted one of them, but of course didn't do anything............we tried one to hand breed and no luck there either. So I am wondering if there is any speical considerations to take place. Not really trying to bred for a hinny, but would really enjoy to have one.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 10, 2004)

I have heard this quit often ...the stallions wont bred the jenny. I have also been told that a jenny has more of a acidity to her and that is why the stallion wont bred them, dont know this to be a fact tho. I just bred my jenny today with my stallion, I had her is a box stall and put him in with her, and within a matter of minutes he had bred her. So I really dont think that there is any trick to this...its just finding a stallion that will "get the job done". Corinne


----------



## awoimini (May 13, 2004)

Hi,

I'm kinda of new to this posting business, but have been in the mini donkey business for a long time. Sometimes when breeding the horse stallion to the jenny donkey, you have to have both a jenny and a horse in heat at the same time and when the stallion gets ready to get on the mare, pull him over to the jenny. It's work, but it can be done.

Also, it's a lot worse getting a mini mule. Usually once a donkey jack breeds a jenny, he'll not breed a horse. We've had that problem in the past and there's no solution to that. We do have a little jack (8months) now that is with the mini horses all the time. He is constantly riding the yearling and two year old fillies. I think he'd be a good one to make mini mules. There are no donkies on the place right now as him mom is off getting bred. He is a chocolate brown and is for sale. E-mail us privately if you know of someone interested in making mini mules.

R&R Acres

www.rracres.com

[email protected]


----------

